# Instru-metal on 7-string



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Last week I picked up an Ibanez Universe UV777BK off Kijiji. After a set up, I decided to try to rock heavily. I made up a little riff and tried to improvise over it. I riff for about a minute, then the lead comes in.

With 7 strings and 24 frets I got lost a few times.  My normal visual cues on a guitar didn't work. 

Still, the final result came out OK, and I have a benchmark against which to track my progress on the seven string. Comments, suggestions, critiques are all welcome!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2016)

That was cool.
I liked the riff/lead and sound.
The visual was nice too.
Did you create that?


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to listen and comment - I appreciate it!

For all the videos on my channel, I go to a site called VJ Vault www.vjvault.com That is a site where VJs and DJs put up clips they've created for use by other DJs and VJs. I like colorful psychedelic imagery, as well as animation, and there is plenty there to choose from. I grab the clips from the site then assemble them in either Windows moviemaking software or software by Movavi.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Cool riff going on there. Very Phrygianesque sounding to me.

E phrygian base by chance? Thought I heard that G# for the E phrygian dominant a couple times as well. (Phrygian happens to be my favourite go to mode to get the neo classical sound in certain arrangments)I really dig the way you threw in the pentatonics and the cool sounding effects at the end as well.

Regarding the guitar, how does it feel? I've never tried one. Nice sounding Axe though.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Wow, you have a great ear! Yes, I'm pretty sure I based a lot of my improv in E phrygian, with some pentatonics and a touch of harmonic minor. There were definitely accidental notes in there too. 

The guitar feels great! I have it dialed in the way I like it - neck with almost no relief and low action. Shredalicious. I wish the neck were rounder or more vintage feeling though. The back is pretty flat. As someone who likes fatter necks like on '50s Gibson and Fender reissues the flat back thin neck feels somewhat odd. 

Thanks for taking time to listen, and to comment. I appreciate it!


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

That was very good - fav part was around the 2:00 min mark when the drums kicked in and your soloing took off in a cool direction


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Sounds creamy. Well done!


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Macki and amagras - thanks a lot for taking the time to listen and to comment. I really do appreciate it! 

The Fender Mustang Mini amp has surprisingly good amp models for the price. The speaker is small, but going direct into a DAW interface and there are a lot of good tones for the price. The rhythm guitar was a "Metal 2000" preset and I turned the gain down from their default, and the lead tone was "British 80s" which is assume is supposed to be a hot rodded Marshall JMC800. The last clean part was "65 Twin Reverb" with some effect (they have a huge bank of effects) added. It is a preset so I don't know the details.


----------

